# Y'all here know I am partial to wheel guns



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

This months issue of my NRA magazine had an ad for this Chiappa Rhino wheel gun that fires from the 6 o'clock cylinder instead of the usual 12 o'clock chamber.

http://www.mkschiappa.com/MKS_Chiappa_pistols/Chiappa_rhino.html

The ads and data specs claim that using a lower barrel and firing from the 6 o'clock chamber reduces the recoil of a .357 Mag to that of a .38 spc.

What are your opinions of this type of configuration and claims?

Right now personally the idea strikes me as firing a semi auto pistol sideways gangsta style or putting two pairs of roller skates on a horse to save money on a horse trailer , it just don't seem right. :shrug:

I know I am pretty old fashioned in my views of personal firearms but the sleek design of the Rhino might convince me to expand my views of wheel guns a bit.

So y'all discuss and try to change my mind of wheel guns or prove to my my stubbornness of the simple dependability of the 12 o'clock firing six shooter is fine for me to continue coving my six without investing in a 6 o'clock cylinder firing piece.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Ive fired one. The bore axis dosnt seem to make much difference to me. One thing to not is it does put the recoil directly in line with your wrist. With a 357 it is fine. For a heavy recoiler like a 44 and above i orefer a single action where the recoil rolls up and your poor handbones dont absorb it all!! It was a fairly nice gun but in the 1200$ range id be looking elsewhere. That is python or basically any s&w money! For a range toy i prefer my desert eagle. Kicks way less and is more accurate. Was same msrp as well


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

as cool as it may be , owning guns that have little or no holster options , has it's draw backs 
adding in that you can get a very proven gun or 2 for that price and it doesn't look any better

the coolest gun out there is no good if it doesn't have a bunch of holster options because anyone who has carried for long knows you can dress around your holster or fit your holster to your dress
and more of the time your doing some of each 

guns like s&w , Glock or 1911 offer hands down the easiest to find holsters 
there are others with reasonable holster choices also, Ruger is not bad to find a holster for. 

any carry gun i was thinking about would start with a look at available holsters 
because whats the best gun if you have to carry it in a sloppy nylon holster


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Pete is right. I ended up trading most of my 6" revolvers becuase there just arent many holster options. I went to 4" and there are tons of options!!


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Go with S&W or Colt. Python or the Combat Magmums, particularly in stainless will help a lot more with recoil.

KMA1


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> So y'all discuss and try to change my mind of wheel guns or prove to my my stubbornness of the simple dependability of the 12 o'clock firing six shooter is fine for me to continue coving my six without investing in a 6 o'clock cylinder firing piece.


The 12 O'clock, THEORETICALLY should be more accurate, since the sights are closer to the centerline of the bore.

I love revolvers too, so I won't tell you a semi is any better.

I WILL say I think that one is UGLY 
LOL


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've seen them and held them, then wiped the ugly off of my hand on my britches.

Never had the opportunity to shoot one, but the theory does and doesn't make a lot of sense to me? 357 recoil has never been a bother, or larger calibers. I've never shot larger than a 44 mag though?

For me sight recovery, if I'm using it, depends on ergonomics of the gun to my hand. Some will point automatic, while others not so well?

I've got a mental picture of straight line recoil from larger capacity calibres, that might be hard on the bones???It might be fine in a 357 though?

I've not explored them at all,since they held little interest for me. I did ask the dealer who had them at the show, what kind of reviews they were getting. He told me they were pretty mixed?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I do gotta admit, just when you think they can't do anything new with a gun, here comes something like this.. In way I think they look cool but then again, they look really odd... 

I gotta wonder though, you don't get as much flip to take up some of the energy, so it's transferred straight back into your wrist... Seems to me that would be a little more painful.. but, good for getting back on target.. 

I'd like to shoot one, and I might like to own one for the novelty, but I don't think it would be my go to gun..


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Well let me tally the thoughts and opinions presented.

Holster options. It looks cute but I do accessorize holsters like fashionista gal does shoes and purses. What can I say, we guys may not have spaghetti strap dinner gowns but we do have fatigues, jeans, slacks and in my case a tuxedo with cummerbund and two wheel guns and holsters to accompany them to select from when wearing it and once packed both just to have as many rounds available as I could (a lot of bad character country boys at that wedding  ). 

12 o'clock accuracy. that was the first thought I had and agree. I like a comfortable finger point extension.

6 o'clock recoil equal more stress on wrist. I have arthritis. Good point made and accepted.

I notice that with the normal position though small dove tail hammer, firing from the 6 o'clock has to include some linkage and a floating firing pin. Added linkage belongs in semi auto in my mind and as I say I like real wheel guns preferably with hammer mounted stationary firing pins for less moving parts.

Thanks for the input. Think I will stick with only 12 o'clock hand held launch cordless drills and put my money towards more ammunition.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> just when you think they can't do anything *new with a gun*, here comes something like this


Here's another new one from Boberg Arms


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that has got to be an interesting magazine it rotates the barrel to pick up the next round leaving the chamber directly over the magazine while traditionally the chamber can't start till the forward edge of the magazine


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> that has got to be an interesting magazine it rotates the barrel to pick up the next round leaving the chamber directly over the magazine while traditionally the chamber can't start till the forward edge of the magazine


It seems OVER complicated to me, for a defense gun

This explains it all:
http://community.bobergarms.com/notes/Mechanism



> The Boberg XR (tm) feed mechanism differs from traditional feed mechanisms in that it draws the cartridge backward from the magazine, as shown in the video at right. The lifting device, consisting of the lifting linkage and the ramp, imparts a kinematically balanced motion to the cartridge as it is lifted. This is important because the cartridge is accelerated rearward and upward at 2000 G's. Any impact on the cartridge by the ramp is absorbed by the resiliency of the ramp. This combination, along with containment of the case flange, is sufficient to feed cartridges; however, a top stop is added to prevent any further upward motion of the cartridge.











I suspect there would be a lot of feeding problems unless your bullets have a *heavy* crimp


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I Impressed guys right on topic and a lot of good discussion. good job guys!
One small caveat (as in expansion, minor whine, ect) You can get a holster made for almost anything made out there but you have to order it made custom, many of the best holster makers will do this if you ask nice and don't flinch at the price this makes it pretty doggone expensive (hundreds instead of 20's ) so you definably don't find them in a box of holsters on the corner of the table at the gun show. 
if you buy a S&W K or J frame most colts from revolvers or 1911 there will be box's full of everything from vaguely shaped junk to high end stuff.
So for most of us cheap buggers Pete is right on the money consider holster prices if CCW is part of your thinking.
Another option is making your own, its possible in leather with a fair amount of skill and tools. not something that most folk can do. There are thermoplastics (plastic you can mold with heat gun or even in your oven (if you don't mess up and foul the wife's kitchen) they can be made from milk jugs or buy sheet plastic like Kydex or Royalite. They can be found in 1/[URL="about:blank#"]16th[/URL] in to about 3/[URL="about:blank#"]16ths in[/URL] and you can often find scrap pieces that are big enough to make most smaller holsters pretty cheap. in there scrap bins.
I handled the Rhino 4 in when they first came out they seemed rather well built thou as pointed out ugly, to out modern sense of esthetics but like most of us was unwilling to spend the $700 they were asking for it then. I'm startled that they have gone up to $1200 (so it was reported).
I have to admit I was hopping to find someone at the range with one I could try. I'm a fan of both revolvers and 357 mag. I kept a box of factory 357 mag in the bottom of the shooting bag for about 6 months prepping for just that. 357mag was the only choice when I started cop work (well there was an option of 38 spl, but I was concerned about penetrating car windshields and doors).
Cheers,
Dutch


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

The recoil energy has to be the same doesn't it? Action, reaction law of physics thing. It would however change the "feel" of the recoil.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

We have one of them in stock at work that I've handled some. Fit & finish is actually pretty good, on par with many/most new revolvers. Ours isn't near the $1,200 mark, lists at $980 plus tax and that's at Gander so I would think you're looking at more like $800 on the open market. Not for me and I'm a wheelgun person.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

My hip doctor swears by his, says it is the only revolver he has been accurate with, he carries it daily, he put 600 rounds through it, without issue, in 2 "sessions". 

I held one and contemplated it, but A. not a wheel gun guy and B. not an Obscure wheel gun guy. So Shrug.


----------

